# Framebuffer - Console Resolution won't stay

## SlaveOne

Hi all,

I've compiled framebuffer support for my Radeon into my kernel, and it seems to be working without a problem (the tux logo appears on bootup) but I can't seem to set my console resolution.

If I include "vga=0x317" in the kernel line in grub.lst, on bootup the resolution flickers to 1024x768 briefly, but is quickly set back to the default.

How do I get the resolution I've chosen to persist after the boot process is finished?

Thanks!

----------

## reverius42

 *SlaveOne wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I've compiled framebuffer support for my Radeon into my kernel, and it seems to be working without a problem (the tux logo appears on bootup) but I can't seem to set my console resolution.
> 
> If I include "vga=0x317" in the kernel line in grub.lst, on bootup the resolution flickers to 1024x768 briefly, but is quickly set back to the default.
> ...

 

Interesting... framebuffer support works fine on my computer (although it's with VESA, since my card is not supported specifically).

Try using VESA framebuffer in the kernel, and not anything card-specific; maybe it's possible that your card is not supported? I don't know, I don't have a Radeon. I do know, however, that different Radeons use different revisions of chips, and need different drivers.

----------

## ghost_o

 *SlaveOne wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I've compiled framebuffer support for my Radeon into my kernel, and it seems to be working without a problem (the tux logo appears on bootup) but I can't seem to set my console resolution.
> 
> If I include "vga=0x317" in the kernel line in grub.lst, on bootup the resolution flickers to 1024x768 briefly, but is quickly set back to the default.
> ...

 

I have a standard Nvidia card and found that the standard vesa SVGA driver was better (not as fast, but more stable) than the nvidia kernel supplied.  I use vga=775 for 1280x1024 resolution and it works fine.  Have you tried putting it in decimal (vga=791) - it should work either way though.

-Greg

----------

## Pavan

 *SlaveOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If I include "vga=0x317" in the kernel line in grub.lst, on bootup the resolution flickers to 1024x768 briefly, but is quickly set back to the default.
> 
> 

 

This looks like a conflict between the VESA FB driver & the radeon driver. vga=0x317 sets the vesa resolution & then the radeon driver loads & sets itself to default resolution. Check the /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/* files for the radeon parameters. I've not figured it out for nvidia, but for matrox it is well documented. It is something like vga=matrox:1024x768....

Another solution is to let the radeon driver to set the default resolution & then use fbset to set the resolution in the local.start scripts. But gentoo does not have a default /etc/fb.modes file & hence u may have to create it.

HTH,

Pavan

----------

## Kawada

To change the resolution on the radeon framebuffer pass the following command to the kernel on boot-up:

video=radeon:800x600     (or whatever resolution)

However, this fb driver still seems to have a lot of bugs in it.  On my machine at 800x600, the screen started out fine, but the image began to shift, skew, and become generally garbled as the boot proceeded.  And 1024x768 was completely out of the synch range of my monitor (which is a pretty good monitor, able to do 1600x1200 easily).  So I would use the radeon framebuffer with caution.

----------

